# The ideal height: 5’11” for a man



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

I'll end the discussion: https://yougov.co.uk/topics/politics/articles-reports/2014/07/11/ideal-height-56-woman-511-man

_"On average, women say a romantic partner 5’3” or shorter is generally too short for comfort, while a partner 6’3” or taller is too tall, and the “ideal” height for a man is 5’11”. "_


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 7, 2019)

@Gudru


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

over or 176 niggas like me


----------



## HighTGymcel (Oct 7, 2019)

Fucking cope. 5"11 twink will never compete with 6"5 giga chad


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 7, 2019)

Lmao nice joke


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 7, 2019)

I honestly can't use that as a cope, I'm too blackpilled, I need a better cope than that


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 7, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @Gudru


Ridiculous bullcrap


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

aint a cope in europe bitches dont care as much bout height as in 'murica


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> Fucking cope. 5"11 twink will never compete with 6"5 giga chad


It's over for Giga chad: _"On average, women say a romantic partner 5’3” or shorter is generally too short for comfort, while a partner 6’3” or taller is too tall,"_


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## HighTGymcel (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> aint a cope in europe bitches dont care as much bout height as in 'murica


yes they do they just dont admit it


Germania said:


> It's over for Giga chad: _"On average, women say a romantic partner 5’3” or shorter is generally too short for comfort, while a partner 6’3” or taller is too tall,"_


women are lying. Just take a shower bro and turn into chad


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Ridiculous bullcrap


Take this sweet cope pill, it tastes so delisious


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> yes they do they just dont admit it
> 
> women are lying. Just take a shower bro and turn into chad


dont know where u live but where I am : no


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2019)

I honestly don’t think 6’6 is ideal height for a man, but you’ll get some stupid women who will want the absolute extreme, because they are never content. 6’6 is probably ideal in the sense you’ll never get mogged, but women always say 6’2-3 is the ideal height for a male


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 7, 2019)

Doesnt matter what they say, it only matters who they fuck with


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> Take this sweet cope pill, it tastes so delisious


It’s not ideal in the Netherlands whatsoever


----------



## HighTGymcel (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> dont know where u live but where I am : no


In germany women are big sluts for chad


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> In germany women are big sluts for chad


echt?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 7, 2019)

Cope.

The ideal height is 6'2+ while being proportional.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> aint a cope in europe bitches dont care as much bout height as in 'murica


This is so fucking true.
No girl here in my country has a minimum height in their Tinder Bio (Spain), and nobody ever mentions how tall or short someone is, unless giraffe or literal midget tier.


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I honestly can't use that as a cope, I'm too blackpilled, I need a better cope than that



Hwo about this cope? "
*Most right-swiped heights for men*



5ft 8in
5ft 10in 
5ft 6in









This is the most attractive height for men and women


It’s not what you’d expect




www.standard.co.uk





The cope is real


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> This is so fucking true.
> No girl here in my country has a minimum height in their Tinder Bio (Spain), and nobody ever mentions how tall or short someone is, unless giraffe or literal midget tier.


i know, its more like murican foids are obessed with height


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> aint a cope in europe bitches dont care as much bout height as in 'murica


Because Americans evolved to prefer taller men in few hundred years of time? Anything that is said by woman regarding male looks can't be taken as a 100% truth.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> i know, its more like murican foids are obessed with height


America is entirely obsesed with height.
The topic people searched about the most in Google during presidentials about Trump was how tall he is


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Doesnt matter what they say, it only matters who they fuck with


With me


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> Hwo about this cope? "
> *Most right-swiped heights for men*
> 
> 
> ...


daily reminder

https://looksmax.org/threads/ideal-height-statistics.22240/


----------



## HighTGymcel (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> echt?


ja. Wir leben in clown welt


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> This is so fucking true.
> No girl here in my country has a minimum height in their Tinder Bio (Spain), and nobody ever mentions how tall or short someone is, unless giraffe or literal midget tier.


I never ever saw this as well


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 7, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I honestly don’t think 6’6 is ideal height for a man, but you’ll get some stupid women who will want the absolute extreme, because they are never content. 6’6 is probably ideal in the sense you’ll never get mogged, but women always say 6’2-3 is the ideal height for a male


Yeah. 6'6 or more is too tall for ideal, definetely. I think it's more of a joke tho. 6'2-6'4 is ideal.


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> ja. Wir leben in clown welt


hahaha dachte nicht dass du aus deutschland bist


----------



## verZYownZZun (Oct 7, 2019)

manlet cope


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 7, 2019)

OP is trying to say that face >>> Height.

We all know OP.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 7, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I honestly don’t think 6’6 is ideal height for a man, but you’ll get some stupid women who will want the absolute extreme, because they are never content. 6’6 is probably ideal in the sense you’ll never get mogged, but women always say 6’2-3 is the ideal height for a male



That's because 99% of guys above 6'5+ are lanklets with zero sex appeal.

If more people looked like this at 6'6 Women would demand it more.


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 7, 2019)

SirGey said:


> OP is trying to say that face >>> Height.
> 
> We all know OP.



face = height


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> ja. Wir leben in clown welt



Clown welt=Clown world?


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 7, 2019)

6'0-6'6 is ideal. It's a large range, yes, but you'll never be rejected solely on your height, you'll almost never get height mogged, and the "if his height starts with a 5 dump him" height queens will be happy. Above 6'6 you start running into problems finding good fitting clothes, fitting into certain cars, can't ride some motorcycles, etc. All things I'd be sad I couldn't do.

I'm 6'0 and pretty content with it.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> hahaha dachte nicht dass du aus deutschland bist


woher dachtest du bin ich?


Roping Subhuman said:


> Clown welt=Clown world?


yes bro


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> woher dachtest du bin ich?
> 
> yes bro


kp tbh


----------



## BigBiceps (Oct 7, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> This is so fucking true.
> No girl here in my country has a minimum height in their Tinder Bio (Spain), and nobody ever mentions how tall or short someone is, unless giraffe or literal midget tier.


Americans are just usually more rude, than their European peers. In Europe that kind of a behaviour would not be acceptable.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 7, 2019)

6'5" is legit "ideal" height tbh

still mog nearly everyone, still can stylemaxx/clothesmaxx easily (dont need custom made shit or buy from specific "tall stores"), can fill frame out in time etc.


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

SirGey said:


> OP is trying to say that face >>> Height.
> 
> We all know OP.


Trying to say: Being around average height is fine. 
I am 5'10/5'11 and no one ever in my life told me i am "short" unless i found looksmax.me 
It's my cope that i want to share


----------



## Redrighthand (Oct 7, 2019)

just don't be a manlet... a girl attracted to a 6'3 with a nice face will be attracted to the same guy if he was 5'11


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> Hwo about this cope? "
> *Most right-swiped heights for men*
> 
> 
> ...



It's starting to get better tbh


----------



## LowTierNormie (Oct 7, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Americans are just usually more rude, than their European peers. In Europe that kind of a behaviour would not be acceptable.


Only northern Europeans. Here in the south people are more open, loud and disrespectful. But it is seen as normal behaviour, so nobody gives a fuck


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> Trying to say: Being around average height is fine.
> I am 5'10/5'11 and no one ever in my life told me i am "short" unless i found looksmax.me
> It's my cope that i want to share


lmao me too I'm 5'10 and no nigga ever said something bout my heigt irl


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 7, 2019)

HighTGymcel said:


> yes bro



Dat Germanic connection.


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> over or 176 niggas like me





NiBBaCel said:


> lmao me too I'm 5'10 and no nigga ever said something bout my heigt irl


176cm is 5'9


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> 176cm is 5'9


danke für die errinerung


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> lmao me too I'm 5'10 and no nigga ever said something bout my heigt irl



Because you're dead average. only psl autists think 5'10 is short. (unless you're in Holland or Scandinavian countries)


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Because you're dead average. only psl autists think 5'10 is short. (unless you're in Holland or Scandinavian countries)


ikr nigga


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Oct 7, 2019)

5’10-6’3 are ideal heights considering universal height differences.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Oct 7, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Dat Germanic connection.


Germanic gang


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> Trying to say: Being around average height is fine.
> I am 5'10/5'11 and no one ever in my life told me i am "short" unless i found looksmax.me
> It's my cope that i want to share



You were neither called tall.


cocainecowboy said:


> 6'5" is legit "ideal" height tbh
> 
> still mog nearly everyone, still can stylemaxx/clothesmaxx easily (dont need custom made shit or buy from specific "tall stores"), can fill frame out in time etc.



Lifefuel


----------



## fobos (Oct 7, 2019)

no


----------



## john_cope (Oct 7, 2019)

Coping femlets


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

SirGey said:


> You were neither called tall.


In Germany not, because it's dead average here. But when i lifed in Latin America i got called tall many times, avergare Peruano is 5'5  locationpill is everything


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> In Germany not, because it's dead average here. But when i lifed in Latin America i got called tall many times, avergare Peruano is 5'5  locationpill is everything



Peru is peru, chile is chile, brazil is brazil, argentina is argentina.


----------



## beyourself (Oct 7, 2019)

*"Women say..."

Didn't read the following*​


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> aint a cope in europe bitches dont care as much bout height as in 'murica


This, never understood the obsession americunts have with height


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 7, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> This, never understood the obsession americunts have with height


Not true.In germany some women say that you arent a man under 185.And this is not a joke


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Oct 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Not true.In germany some women say that you arent a man under 185.And this is not a joke


Those are the same bitches you see on Tinder. I've seen plenty of sub 5'10 germans with girlfriends


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 7, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Those are the same bitches you see on Tinder. I've seen plenty of sub 5'10 germans with girlfriends


Yeah still.They exist


----------



## Germania (Oct 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Yeah still.They exist


in the Middle Ages, they would have been burned as witches


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> That's because 99% of guys above 6'5+ are lanklets with zero sex appeal.
> 
> If more people looked like this at 6'6 Women would demand it more.


Agreed, even 6’1 men have long faces and cuck frame on average


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 7, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> Agreed, even 6’1 men have long faces and cuck frame on average


Lol youre acting like 6 ft 1 isnt tall


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 7, 2019)

COPE


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## turkproducer (Oct 7, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Lol youre acting like 6 ft 1 isnt tall


It is, but it’s only a few inches above average. What I’ve noticed is men who are 6’0+ generally have shit grown faces, not ugly but like cuckish.


Simone Nobili said:


> Lol youre acting like 6 ft 1 isnt tall


then again i could be coping, but it’s 100% prevalent amongst 6’2+ men


----------



## oldcell (Oct 7, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Doesnt matter what they say, it only matters who they fuck with



True
And most i know are fucking with low inhibition manlets


----------



## nastynas (Oct 7, 2019)

cope im 5'6 keep crying for my height


----------



## DrChicowski (Oct 7, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> *just don't be a manlet bro*... a girl attracted to a 6'3 with a nice face will be attracted to the same guy if he was 5'11


oh right

ill just grow quickly


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 7, 2019)

No, it’s 6’2”-6’6”


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Oct 7, 2019)

Germania said:


> Hwo about this cope? "
> *Most right-swiped heights for men*
> 
> 
> ...


This is proof that girls love short dudes that can hold their weight also 5'6-5'10 is the best height range for the domination of social situations. This is because of the "subtle alpha" aesthetics the shorter man always gives off. The shorter man will always dominate through his "style", his "sleekness" and most usually through his intellectual power. Taller men can not pull this off, so they have to dominate in a much "in your face" and "raw" way.


----------



## Germania (Oct 8, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> No, it’s 6’2”-6’6”


With how many girls you slept?


----------



## National Rodgerism (Oct 8, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> This is proof that girls love short dudes that can hold their weight also 5'6-5'10 is the best height range for the domination of social situations. *This is because of the "subtle alpha" aesthetics the shorter man always gives off. The shorter man will always dominate through his "style", his "sleekness" and most usually through his intellectual power*. Taller men can not pull this off, so they have to dominate in a much "in your face" and "raw" way.



















*KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT GROWN ADULTS TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY YOU CHILD SIZED SUBHUMAN *
*@cocainecowboy*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 8, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> *KEEP TELLING YOURSELF THAT GROWN ADULTS TAKE YOU SERIOUSLY YOU CHILD SIZED SUBHUMAN *
> *@cocainecowboy*




"size" as in height, frame (clavicle, shoulder to waist ratio and absolute frame), body as in bf% + lean muscle. the combination of all these is so underrated on this website. whenever height is in the talks, they always think of lanklets, framecels, ogre faced tall people. just some extreme negative bias, just so they can keep parrotting "face>height" when for the 4 - 5,5 psl range height is what makes or breaks you as a man jfl and that is where most of population is


----------



## National Rodgerism (Oct 8, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> "size" as in height, frame (clavicle, shoulder to waist ratio and absolute frame), body as in bf% + lean muscle. the combination of all these is so underrated on this website. whenever height is in the talks, they always think of lanklets, framecels, ogre faced tall people. just some extreme negative bias, just so they can keep parrotting "face>height" when for the 4 - 5,5 psl range height is what makes or breaks you as a man jfl and that is where most of population is


----------



## Germania (Oct 8, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> View attachment 130157
> 
> View attachment 130158


Theory < Reality


----------

